
CNBC “Who Won the Debate: Online Polls” Easily Hacked with Scripts - nyxtom
http://pastebin.com/u6kaTrgb
======
nyxtom
In case you missed it, check the source on that poll. This script is
explicitly voting for trump repeatedly with parallel requests. If you change
the script to swap the ResultId with "5806a3da-00fc-4ad4-a801-4a4cf3a6a459"
and it will automatically vote for Hillary.

